# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Blaasonstekingen

## snow-white

Goedemiddag,

Mijn naam is Snow-white, ik ben 19 jaar en kom uit het oosten van het land. Al gedurende 3 jaar heb ik veel last van blaas onstekingen. steeds krijg ik weer antibiotica voor geschreven en veel bezoeken aan de uroloog mochten ook niet echt helpen. helaas is het nu zo ver dat ik behoorlijk resistend geworden ben. Ik heb nu een hele zware soort antibiotica die moet helpen om dat ik inmiddels alleen maar pijn heb aan mijn nieren wat weer uitstraald naar mijn rug. Vanochtend ben ik bij de huisarts geweest om dat ik vermoede dat het weer eens zo ver was! Het vreemde is dat ik geen pijn bij het plassen heb, ik heb eigenlijk nergens last van behalve ondragelijke pijn aan mijn nieren/rug en koorts. ik gebruik verschillende suplementen bij de antibiotica zoals voor een beter weerstand en cranberrie tabletten. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe je hier van af kunt komen ik word namelijk een beetje wanhopig

groetjes

----------


## evitalien

Hoi Snow-white

Ik heb zeker een idee hoe je een blaasontsteking kunt bestrijden. Je kunt daarvoor een voedingssupplement nemen: D-Mannose.

Bij een blaas ontsteking is vaak het slijmvlies van de blaaswand ontstoken. Daarin zitten de bacteriën die de veroorzakers van deze ellende zijn. D-Mannose is een koolhydraat (een suikertje). Als dat inneemt wordt het vrij snel opgenomen en komt het uiteindelijk in de blaas terecht. De bacteriën kennen dit koolhydraat en gebruiken al voeding. Ze laten daartoe de blaaswand los, om de D-Mannose tot zich te nemen. Als je gaat plassen plas je gelijk de bacteriën uit en ben je ze kwijt.

Ik raad je ook aan om een goede probioticakuur te gebruiken. De antibiotica doodt de ziekmakende bacteriën, maar helaas ook de goede bacteriën in ons lichaam. Je wordt weerstand krijgt zo een enorme klap en je wordt vatbaarder voor infecties.

Groet,


Evitalien
____________________

Je lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Snow-White....

Ik lees dat je al een goed advies hebt gekregen maar ik wil ook nog even mijn eigen ervaring delen... :Big Grin: 

ook ik heb jaren ellende gehad/gekend door die blaas....op een gegeven moment zei mijn huisarts dat ik veel meer moest gaan drinken en dat doe ik nu al jaren....1 1/2 liter water plus je thee/koffie etc...
daarnaast slik ik indien mogelijk Cranberry extract...geen dure maar van de Hema als kuurtje....wat Evitalien zegt dat klopt: namelijk.....probiotica slikken nadat je een antibiotica kuur hebt gehad....ik nam Yakultjes...elke dag 1...(geen light)
verder gebruik ik een middel van Dr Vogel waar ik zeer veel baat bij heb namelijk....Solidago complex.....dit is voor blaas en nieren...3x daags neem ik dan 20 druppels ( zie gebruiksaanwijzing) ...ik neem dit als mijn buik weer pijn doet en je het gevoel krijgt van een blaasontsteking.....ook heb ik enorm veel pijn dan in de rug alsof je nierstenen hebt, zo voelt dat...."IK" ben er blij mee want ik martelde al jaren...dus ik gebruik het totdat de pijn afneemt....ik heb het altijd in huis....iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen merken maar ik wilde dit toch met je delen!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

succes ermee Snow- White... :Wink: 

Groeten van Elisabeth......

----------


## sietske763

soms zijn al de natuurlijke middelen niet genoeg,
eerst is er natuurlijk gedegen onderzoek nodig door een uroloog....
als er niets specifieks uitkomt geeft een arts ook wel een onderhoudskuur AB van 1 jaar...
om het lichaam zo min mogelijk te schaden, kan je een AB vragen die alleen op de blaas werkt en dat is; furadantine.

als je pijn in je rug hebt zonder ""plas klachten"" heb je zeer ws al een nierbekkenontsteking ontwikkeld.....hier is furadantine niet afdoende voor....dus dan eerst een AB kuur daarvoor en daarna een onsderhoudskuur.

helaas spreek ik uit ervaring....1 jaar fura was ook nog niet genoeg....na 2 dagen zonder had ik alweer blaasontsteking(ook met alle huis tuin en keuken tips....)slik nu iedere dag voor t slapen een AB capsule, furadantine dus, en merk er lichamelijk totaal niets van....

----------


## delavned

Furadantin kopen zonder recept via internet

----------


## Kevertje

Heb zelf een combinatiemiddel van cranberry, mannose en beredruif. De mannose zorgt ervoor dat de bacteriën zich minder snel hechten aan de blaaswand en de beredruif zorgt ervoor dat je beter uitplast en zo de bacteriën makkelijker kwijtraakt. Je kan het ook preventief slikken, zodat je niet steeds aan de antibiotica hoeft. als je nu ernstige klachten hebt kan je er denk ik niet onder uit komen om medicijnen te gebruiken.
Wel belangrijk om suiker te vermijden omdat bacteriën dol op suiker zijn. En voldoende vitamine C gebruiken.
Acupunctuur zou ook kunnen helpen.
Gehurkt je behoefte doen schijnt ook beter te zijn, kan schelen in beter uitplassen.
Voor een verstoorde darmflora na antibiotica schijnt vitamine b ook belangrijk te zijn.
Uitwendig zou je tea tree kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Flogiston

Als je vaker last hebt van blaasontsteking kun je beter op zoek gaan naar de oorzaak. Dan hoef je echt geen cranberry, mannose of beredruif te gebruiken. Dat laatste kan in dit geval gelukkig geen kwaad, maar je bent dan wel continu bezig met blaasontsteking of met je angst daarvoor. Als je de oorzaak kent, kun je die aanpakken, en hoef je die continue angst niet meer te hebben. Dat lijkt mij een stuk rustgevender.

Het verhaal over het mijden van suiker is pure onzin. Natuurlijk, wij gebruiken veel te veel suiker, dus minderen is alleen maar goed. Maar met blaasontsteking heeft het niets te maken.

Het verhaal vanuit de alternatieve hoek is dat bacteriën dol zouden zijn op suiker, dus als je suiker gebruikt zou je de bacteriën voeden, en daardoor zou je vaker blaasontsteking krijgen. Wat de alternatieven helaas verzwijgen is dat er helemaal geen suiker in je urine zit. Al zou je elke dag een kilo pure suiker wegwerken (niet doen hoor), dan nog blijven je urine en je blaas compleet suikervrij. Zo zie je maar hoe makkelijk je die alternatieve verhaaltjes kunt doorprikken als je nét een stukje verder doordenkt.

Flogiston

----------

